# Res-NCM to Officer to Regs...best route???



## Cowboy (23 Apr 2009)

I am currently 25 and a Pte in a Res Armd Unit. I want to go to the regs as an officer as I am in school. I have 4 years of school left before I can component transfer to the regs. I Have looked at the ROTP RESO etc but want to remain with my unit. The question is...should I commisson as a reservist and get some of my officers courses out of the way over the next few summers and get officer experience....or remain an NCM and Commission when I trnasfer to the regs?? I've heard rumors about courses transfering IE-PLQ is equal to CAP and means I won't have to take CAP....any info or guidance is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## bdave (24 Apr 2009)

I am in the same boat but for combat engineer.
I have heard that it is difficult to go from nco to officer. Is this true for reservist going to officer regular or only if you are regular in both cases.
As well, can one go from reserve combat engineer to officer pilot? Are such routes possible? Sorry for the hijack but i'm sure my questions will only add to what the OP was wondering.

Thank you


----------



## the_girlfirend (24 Apr 2009)

Hey Cowboy!

I just got into the reserves as an officer, my plan would be to transfer to the regular in a couple of years... and so it was very important for me to know if such thing was possible.

I asked my CFRC, and I was told that officers keep their rank when they component transfer, and that all the phases of training were the same no matter if you are Res or Reg (for officers), and so all your training is equivalent.

That said, I think that in practice things are a little bit more complicated.  ;D Surprise!!!

If you can become an officer now at your unit, that would be a great opportunity, and once you graduate you can transfer to the Regs... but maybe you should ask the CFRC and the unit about how all this can work out.

bdave, 

I heard that they do not take any pilot this year, but you can always try... ask your CFRC!!!
But first of all you should check if you have the medical standards for pilot... this is not for everybody
V1, CV2, H2, G2, O2, A1,

Good luck!


----------

